# Nanocomposite polymer electrolytes



## Ulalaa

Aloha!
Estoy intentando encontrar la traducción apropiada para esta expresión (la parte que me plantea dificultades va subrayada):
"Nanocomposite polymer electrolytes for lithium-ion or lithium-polymer batteries."

Después de mucho documentarme, mi propuesta es:
"Electrolitos basados en nanocompuestos poliméricos para baterías de polímero de Litio y de iones de litio"

¿Hay alguien que pueda confirmarla?

¡gracias!

PS. Si os sirve de referencia, en francés sería: Electrolytes polymères nanocomposites utilisables en batteriesLithium Polymère et Lithium-ion.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría: "Electrolitos poliméricos nanocompuestos para baterías de litio polimérico y litio iónico".
Saludos.


----------



## Ulalaa

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo diría: "Electrolitos poliméricos nanocompuestos para baterías de litio polimérico y litio iónico".
> Saludos.




Esta opción me parece un poco rebuscada la verdad...tantos sustantivos seguidos no parece español, o no suena español vaya.
Si apareciese por aquí un químico o un físico o alguien ducho en la materia que nos pudiese echar un cable, sería fantástico... voy a seguir investigando, a ver si doy con la solución exacta (¡tiene que haberla!)

¡Un saludo y gracias por vuestro aporte!


----------



## Ilialluna

Bueno, puede parecerte rebuscado, pero eso es lo que pone, aparte de que no son tantos substantivos, sino que también hay adjetivos (poliméricos, nanocompuestos, polimérico, iónico). Eso sí, puse mal el orden: "...de litio iónico o litio polimérico", para ser fiel al original.


----------



## phantom2007

y nanopolímeros compuestos? No es menos misterioso pero al menos es más corto...


----------



## phantom2007

y simplemente polímeros nanocompuestos? "Electrolitos con polímeros nanocompuestos para baterías de Litio-Polímero o Litio-Ion"


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. No creo que sea "electrolitos con polímeros", ya que son los electrolitos los que son polímeros.


----------



## phantom2007

No creo que sea así, aunque confieso que no es mi área directa. 

Los electrolitos son en general soluciones en agua de substancias solubles. Pero las nanopartículas por su tamaño  a escala molécular tienen comportamientos especiales y podrían comportarse como una solución siendo sin embargo sólidos minúsculos. Esas nanopartículas son de polímeros y están compuestos porque o bien se trata de varios polímeros diferentes o bien las particulas se agrupan en estructuras que le confieren propiedades especiales, como son por ejemplo los nanotubos del carbono (no es este caso).

Tal vez sea mejor "Electrolitos de polímeros nanocompuestos".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo me quedaría con _electrolitos de polímeros nanocompuestos_....


----------



## Ulalaa

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo diría: "Electrolitos poliméricos nanocompuestos para baterías de litio polimérico y litio iónico".
> Saludos.



¡Hola chicos!
Vengo con soluciones, espero que definitivas. Las pongo para futuras consultas...(y justificadas por una licenciada en química). Os pongo sus comentarios abreviados:
_Para descartar: la version de "electrolitos polimericos nanocompuestos", porque en este contexto químico , "nanocompuestos" es un sustantivo, no un adjetivo.
"Nanocompuestos polimericos de electrolitos" sería la mejor opción, de esta forma sí es una construcción paralela en significado a "(baterias) de polímero de litio" que viene después.
_[...]Por lo tanto, la expresión quedaría :
Nanocompuestos polimericos de electrolitos para baterías de polimero de litio e ion-litio


----------



## phantom2007

Me encanta que quede aclarado.


----------

